# Ping Pong Effect



## huxi0 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auf der suche nach ein VST Plugin, das mir die Synthesizer spur mal nach rechts und mal nach links gibt. Ping Pong Delay geht nicht so wie ich es will. Gibt es so ein Plugin überhaupt?


----------



## bokay (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

google mal autopan vst da solltest du genug finden.

Ansonsten automatisierst du einfach...


----------

